
Cyanogen Inc. lays off OS development team - pauldelany
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/07/report-cyanogen-inc-to-layoff-20-of-workers-may-pivot-to-app-development/
======
a_small_island
I appreciate that this article attempts to explain the structure behind all
"Cyanogen" entities, but I'm still left confused by all of them.

------
whamlastxmas
Not quite as drastic as title suggests. They're just stopping focus on the
open source CyanogenMod.

